# atv productivity?



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Ill make this real simple.
Does anyone know what the sgft per hour productivity is for a Kubota RTV with boss or western or fisher vee plow only pushing a inch or two at a time? Even a educated guess would be good. The reason I ask is I have a lot with real tight areas perfect for that size machine but theres also some open area that it would have to do. So my ventracs or compact tractors would be to slow and are too small. I could use a colorado if I need to but I would rather not.

Thank you all.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Title should be RTV productivity no?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Since it’d take aboot 20-25min to clear an acre with a pickup and 8.5’ plow wings it should take aboot 30-35min to do an acre with a RTV with a 6’ plow with a good operator.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Since it'd take aboot 20-25min to clear an acre with a pickup and 8.5' plow wings it should take aboot 30-35min to do an acre with a RTV with a 6' plow with a good operator.


Might add that in higher snowfalls, the time difference between the two increases. JMO after plowing with both.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Might add that in higher snowfalls, the time difference between the two increases. JMO after plowing with both.


I agree, more volume of snow equals more time this is why I use tiered pricing for per push accounts is what I've always done.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

rick W said:


> Title should be RTV productivity no?


Auto correct


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

BUFF said:


> Since it'd take aboot 20-25min to clear an acre with a pickup and 8.5' plow wings it should take aboot 30-35min to do an acre with a RTV with a 6' plow with a good operator.


Thank you


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

BUFF said:


> I agree, more volume of snow equals more time this is why I use tiered pricing for per push accounts is what I've always done.


I agree We do yearly contracts with tiered pricing after caps


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Subbed also how many inches of snow can it effectively push


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok. We run a Kubota RTV 1100 with Western Impact 6’ about 3500-4,000# all loaded with driver, salt, spreader, fuels. 

It pushes 6-8 inches just as a jeep would,any deeper or wet/heavy and have to reduce like normal.


----------

